# One penny tip



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

End of the ride and a ten year old (guessing) says "Here, here's a tip for you. It's all I have, but at least it's something." Hands me a penny.

His intent was sincere, I thanked him and told him I appreciated it.

Older brother put $2 in app, I wonder if he felt guilty, lol.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

That’s adorable. 

He’s right. It IS something—unlike some other adult pax.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

My 4 year old has more money than that


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

1 cent, worth more than all the badges in the world.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I had an adult tip me $0.01 in the app a couple of months ago. Since there weren't any issues during the ride, and I didn't get a bad rating, I just assumed they screwed up and didn't know how to fix it.

C


----------

